# Seed shortage ?



## *Andi

FYI - Our garden supply store looked good on seeds the other day ... but you never know ...

DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) - Dreaming of biting into a garden-fresh cucumber sandwich this summer? Better order your seeds now.:gaah:

More here ...

EarthLink - U.S. News


----------



## UncleJoe

My order is started but not quite finished yet. I'm still thinking about what else I might want to try that that I don't have seeds for from last year.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

If you live in a northern climate ordering early may not do any good if you don't specify that you want the seed shipped immediately. A couple of years ago we had one supplier who said our seed would be shipped "in season." When the "season" arrived we were notified that our corn seed was out of stock. By then everyone was out of stock. The good thing is that corn isn't a staple for us (it's too cold here to grow corn reliably). Now when we place our order we specify immediate delivery except in the case of trees/shrubs. At least we then have time to try another supplier.

The only crops that grow reliaby here are root crops so these are our staples. Fortunately we grow potatoes and carrots from our previous year's crops and save the seeds for broccoli, lettuce, peas, beans, etc. We haven't saved seeds for other root crops but plan to in the future. I expect with the mindset of many Americans today that seed sales will be brisk this year. It would be wise to get orders in early.


----------



## Rody

It is all the more reason to save seeds from your crops. Those who grow potatoes should save the seed pods. Other than the USDA those seeds are very hard to come by. They would make excellent trade items.

When saving some seeds space can be a serious problem in the garden. Some items do not seed out until the second year.


----------



## *Andi

Rody - :goodluck:On your search ... I just keep the smaller taters over and plant them.

mosquitomountainman - Thanks for the tip, I had not thought of that.

We always try and save seeds over but I need to replace our green beans this year. I'm eating green beans from 2 years ago when we had a bumper crop because last year was a sucky crop.


----------



## NaeKid

*Andi said:


> FYI - Our garden supply store looked good on seeds the other day ... but you never know ...
> 
> DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) - Dreaming of biting into a garden-fresh cucumber sandwich this summer? Better order your seeds now.:gaah:
> 
> More here ...
> 
> EarthLink - U.S. News


I just read that information on my WII-news last night and showed it to WildMist. Looks like we will be going seed-shopping shortly ..


----------



## northernontario

We ordered all of our seeds about 2 weeks ago, and they arrived within days!


----------



## Woody

I’m ordering more new heirloom seeds (new to me anyway) this year. I’ve been finding some of the varieties I have had are hybrids and have lost some of their good characteristics. Thanks for the heads-up to get my order in this week!!!


----------



## Lake Windsong

*Seed shopping*

We save alot of seed and swap with friends/family to make sure we all have a good variety. The last couple of years, we've used our greenhouse to grow extra seedlings for barter/flea markets, but this year we're trying something different. We're going to try 'swapping n shopping' heirloom seeds and onion sets/flower bulbs. Homeschooling while working a 12-hr swing shift job and taking care of our little homestead, I'm looking for easier ways to get ahead and cut my costs.  I love playing in the dirt, so I may go a little overboard on the home garden... but that'll just be more to sell at the farmer's market, or can for later.


----------



## mitchshrader

growing crops for seed is as crisis proof as I can imagine. The worse the economy gets, the more demand there'll be for trustworthy seeds, and the bigger demand gets the more opportunity there'll be for barter with folks who are cash tight. 

Barter makes profits.


----------



## allen_idaho

I agree. Everyone should have a reserve of seeds stocked up. Otherwise, if disaster strikes, what other options will you have? Wait for some seeds to be delivered from a seed vault in Norway?

And when nobody else around you has any seeds to plant, you will be sitting on quite the monopoly.


----------



## UncleJoe

Here is another source for seeds that I just found. They are about an hour away from me so I went there yesterday. They have a really great selection but are sold out of several varieties of tomato, pepper, bean and cucumber and won't be getting them again till next year. If you haven't got your seed yet, you might want to put it at the top of the priority list.

http://www.landrethseeds.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=23


----------



## kyfarmer

Local, 2 50lb bags of seed taters and 3 bags of 5-10-10. Were well over $100 mark. Last year around $70 thats a big hop in the wrong direction.


----------

